# Rock me contrapunctus



## Avey (Mar 5, 2013)

For various reasons, I'm looking for some examples (title of piece or video) of both *strong *and *weak *use of counterpoint, both *linear *and *dissonant*, from *Baroque *to *Romantic*, to *modern*, even.

Some of these may of course be subjective, others fundamental and obvious examples of counterpoint. I'd like to see some of your suggestions.

And please, can we limit the number of videos/examples posted in any single thread. Let's be patient, and avoid sifting through the seven video _smog_.

Thanks, all.


----------

